# UNC Basketball medicine ball workout



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2009)

The Ultimate Medicine Ball Workout - Men's Health

What do you think? Effective?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2009)

effective for what?

patrick


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2009)

P-funk said:


> effective for what?
> 
> patrick




Core stability
Sports performance
Reducing body fat
Overall health

Just making sure i won't be wasting time if this is useless and false marketing hype if i am already targeting those goals with my regular training program that consists of a 3-day total body training program.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2009)

The question isn't "is this effective?", but it is rather, "where does this fit into YOUR program?"  You have to remember that this is part of a bigger picture of the UNC program.  It has an application specific to those athletes.

To answer the bulleted points you have written:

Core stability - I guess there is a movement component to what is happening so it would have some applications to "core stability", whatever the hell that term means.  Any movement or exercise has a component of "core stability."

Sports performance - weight training is general preparation for sports.  To enhance sports performance, you need to go out and play the sport, or practice and drill the actual sporting movements.  A training program only gets you so far.

Reducing body fat - training with medicine balls are not the magic secret to reducing body fat.  Diet is.

Overall health - medicine ball training is not the missing link to overall health.  many people have gotten healthy without medicine balls.  medicine balls are just a tool to use in the weight room or on the field.

Where were you thinking about using this program and what applications would it have in your exercise program.

patrick


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2009)

lol Patrick. You kill me with your overly analytical constructivism. You've come a long way since i came here in 2005. Good work.

I just came across the article and wondered if it would be essential to implement that as an after workout "cool down" program. Some do foam roll, some do jogging/sprints, some use stretch bands. I do not have access to most equipment and wonder if it would be beneficial to try it out after my workout but wanted to hear from you guys so that i am not wasting my time if it does not help me in any way.


----------



## quadluver (Jun 15, 2009)

P-funk said:


> The question isn't "is this effective?", but it is rather, "where does this fit into YOUR program?"  You have to remember that this is part of a bigger picture of the UNC program.  It has an application specific to those athletes.
> 
> To answer the bulleted points you have written:
> 
> ...



Good point.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2009)

shiznit2169 said:


> lol Patrick. You kill me with your overly analytical constructivism. You've come a long way since i came here in 2005. Good work.
> 
> I just came across the article and wondered if it would be essential to implement that as an after workout "cool down" program. Some do foam roll, some do jogging/sprints, some use stretch bands. I do not have access to most equipment and wonder if it would be beneficial to try it out after my workout but wanted to hear from you guys so that i am not wasting my time if it does not help me in any way.



Analyzing things and being critical is important.  To often we just accept what we see in magazines and news publications and forget to look for the deeper meaning.

Anyway, at the end of you workout as some dynamic mobility stuff, it would be fine.  A lot of times, I have people do med. ball circuits on days in between training.  For example, if they lift mon, wed, fri.  They would do tempo runs on tues, thurs and sat and typically do some med. ball circuits either during the tempo runs (as active rest) or before (as warm up) or after (to finish up the training session) the tempo runs.

patrick


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like a decent sports conditioning workout to give athletes the endurance required to play a full basketball game.

But I doubt this is a huge part of their training program.


----------

